# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Arachnophobia

## nec

Ceux qui ont déjà tenté de mener un projet à son terme me comprendront quand je leur dirais dans quel état de soulagement je me trouve maintenant que je peux dire : "Mon dernier jeu est fini", même si, et là encore certains me comprendront, un jeu n'est jamais fini pour son concepteur.

C'est donc avec un sentiment de fierté mélée d'angoisse que je vous présente Arachnophobia, un tactical fait avec les moyens du bord, mais un tactical quand même :)

Insipiré de la mécanique du célébrissime jeu de plateau spacehulk mais dans un univers plus contemporain. Remanié pour l'adapter au temps réel et conduit par une musique originale. Arachnophobia vous propose d'infiltrer un petit commando de soldat dans un environnement indoor infesté d'araignées géante pour accomplir diverses missions.

Pour réussir cette exploit le jeu repose sur quelques mécanique très simple. Trois armes aux caractéristiques tactiques différentes et quatre hommes. A vous, avec cela, d'accomplir les missions en faisant avancer vos hommes de sorte qu'ils se protègent toujours les uns les autres ou qu'ils soient toujours suffisement nombreux et bien placé pour, à tout prix, garder les araignées à distance et avancer vers votre objectif.

Vous constaterez que si les règles sont simples, réussir les missions ne sera pas forcement trivial.

Je demande l'indulgence du jury qui trouvera surement certains aspects du jeu perfectible, mais ayant du endosser tout les rôles (programmeur, game designer, graphiste...)  excepté pour la musique, j'ai du faire avec les maigres capacités dont je disposais pour tout les métiers qui n'étaient pas les miens.

J'espère que ceux d'entre vous qui testeront le jeu ne laisseront pas gâcher leur plaisir par ces petits défauts.

Pour ceux qui comme moi trouvaient qu'un space hulk like manquait dans le paysage vidéoludique... à table c'est prêt :)

*Arachnophobia est maintenant Disponible sur Little Indie

Pour essayer la démo suivez la procédure suivante.

1- Enregistrez-vous pour avoir un compte Little Indie.
2- Cliquez sur Download Demo sur la page Arachnophobia.
3- Téléchargez le client et lancer-le, le jeu va commencer à se télécharger automatiquement.
4- Lancer le jeu.

Les données du jeu n'étant plus accessible vous pourrez trouver l'OST ici.
*

----------


## gros_bidule

Maman maman maman, Nec il fait rien que lire dans mes pensées...
- un space-hulk like : en effet, ça manque cruellement depuis la vieille version PC/Playstation  :Emo: 
- des graphismes qui m'ont l'air très sympas (en tout cas c'est un style que j'aime)
- une interface sobre : rien à redire, c'est très bien comme ça

Bon bah vivement 2011 que j'aie une vraie connexion histoire de téléchoper et essayer ta pépite !
Parcontre, si ça tient plus du Alien Swarm que du Space Hulk, je ne répondrai plus de mes actes.

[edit] Juste une chtite question : je vois que pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la version complète (cad commerciale), on récupère et place un fichier de licence.
Outre le fait de devoir la copier dans un répertoire bien lourdingue et caché qui plus est (bon, j'imagine bien que ce sera tôt ou tard automatisé/aidé, mais dans l'état c'est %*$£&@#), utilises-tu un fucking DRM ou nous, canards innocents, sommes-nous épargnés par ce genre de saleté ?
Merci.

----------


## nec

Merci, j'espère vraiment que ça te plaira. C'est pas un gros jeu mais j'ai essayé de faire ce que je pouvais pour soigner un minimum l'ambiance et le gameplay.

----------


## Kamikaze

Wow, superbe la musique et graphiquement je trouve ça tout a fait acceptable, y'a un lien vers l'ost disponible?

Je vais y jouer de suite.

EDIT: Ah les musiques sont disponibles dans les fichiers du jeu cool !

----------


## nec

Tout à fait, je tiens d'ailleurs à saluer l'auteur de la musique René Obé qui m'a proposé de faire les musiques gracieusement (c'est ça le jeu indie, la prise de risque et René l'as pris, gloire à toi René  :;):  ), aussi je lui ai proposé de faire l'album et bien entendu tout l'argent lui reviendra. Si vous voulez saluer son audace et son travail vous pourrez trouver la soundtrack du jeu sur bandcamp d'ici quelques jours pour environs 3€ il me semble. (il m'a dit le 27 ou 28 normalement).
[edit] L'album contient quelques musiques qui ne sont pas dans le jeu.

----------


## nec

> Maman maman maman, Nec il fait rien que lire dans mes pensées...
> - un space-hulk like : en effet, ça manque cruellement depuis la vieille version PC/Playstation 
> - des graphismes qui m'ont l'air très sympas (en tout cas c'est un style que j'aime)
> - une interface sobre : rien à redire, c'est très bien comme ça
> 
> Bon bah vivement 2011 que j'aie une vraie connexion histoire de téléchoper et essayer ta pépite !
> Parcontre, si ça tient plus du Alien Swarm que du Space Hulk, je ne répondrai plus de mes actes.
> 
> [edit] Juste une chtite question : je vois que pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la version complète (cad commerciale), on récupère et place un fichier de licence.
> ...


Pour ce qui est du placement du fichier de licence, je vais voir comment simplifier le bignou au maximum.

Le fichier de licence est la pour trois raisons :

1 - débloquer le jeu car l'ai choisi le mode de distribution shareware.
2 - vérifier que la licence n'est pas blacklistée.
3 - permettre d'enregistrer les scores sur le serveur Chemical Game.

Ah oui j'ai oublié de vous parler d'une feature, lorsque vous réussissez des missions vos scores sont envoyés sur votre compte Chemical Games et vous gagnez du grade.
Vous pouvez consulter votre grade Arachnophobia sur facebook ici et le partager si le cœur vous en dis.  ::): 

C'est vrai que si la licence ne peut-être vérifiée sur internet le jeu se lance en mode démo. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire autrement.
Comment puis-je faire pour protéger mon jeu contre la copie autrement ?
Si vraiment ce mode de protection est rédhibitoire je l'enlèverai mais si le jeu se retrouve sur les réseaux p2p ça peux aussi ruiner un an de travail en 1 semaine. J'espère que tu comprend ma démarche. 
C'est vraiment pas pour embêter le monde, perso je me serai bien gardé d'implémenter un système de licence. 
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour permettre de recharger la licence que tout les mois par exemple comme ça si tu veux jouer offline, tu pourra pendant un mois. ça te conviendrais?

(je te rassure ça n'a rien d'un alien swarm  :;): )

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha mais non non non, le principe de la licence me convient à 100 en fait  :;): 
C'était surtout pour savoir si tu pensais mettre un DRM lourdingue ou pas. Mais en toute franchise, côté développeur (cad celui qui n'a pas envie que Kevin Martin, 13 ans, estime que ton jeux ne mérite même pas le prix d'un des innombrables Big Mac qu'il ingurgite tous les midis), je comprends carrément le recours aux DRM, et mêmes aux plus gênants d'entre eux (le dernier d'Ubi : c'est triste d'en arriver là mais il faut reconnaître son utilité).

Mais oui, la question de la protection est une sacrée question...
A tel point que je réfléchis maintenant davantage à comment protéger mes œuvres que comment les terminer  :Emo: 

En tout cas, d'un point de vue de joueur, ton système actuel me conviendrait parfaitement. La connexion Internet étant aujourd'hui le minimum syndical (bientôt 2011 mayrde), du moment qu'il ne faille que trente secondes d'accès Web pour déverrouiller une session de jeu, ça me paraît plus qu'honnête.

----------


## nec

Merci, tu me rassure un peu je dois dire  ::): 
Il est vrai qu'aujourd'hui la dématérialisation rend possible la distribution directe du développeur au joueur et permet ainsi de proposer des jeux qui peuvent prendre un ans de développement pour le prix d'un grecque-frite (... + un coca ok) ce qui est fabuleux quelque part. Alors évidemment le risque qui va avec les avantages c'est bien sur le piratage et franchement je préfère de loin que chaque personnes qui prétend vouloir vivre de ses jeux mettent en place son système de protection que de voir sortir des systèmes liberticides comme hadopi qui, à mon sens, sont plus là pour surveiller les gens que prévenir le piratage.
D'ailleurs si l'état veut vraiment nous aider qu'il mette plutôt en place une plateforme steam like sur lequel n'importe lequel d'entre nous qui veux vendre un produit numérique pourra trouver un framework de protection, et une plateforme de distribution digne de ce nom et ceci sans "approval".

----------


## Narushima

Pour la licence, tu ne peux pas faire en sorte que la vérification ne se fasse qu'une seule fois, au premier lancement du jeu ?

Et tu devrais mettre un lien vers ton site dans la news.

----------


## botu

Du très bon boulot ! chapeau bas !!

----------


## nec

> Pour la licence, tu ne peux pas faire en sorte que la vérification ne se fasse qu'une seule fois, au premier lancement du jeu ?
> 
> Et tu devrais mettre un lien vers ton site dans la news.


Dans ce cas il très facile de modifier le compteur de lancement de jeu pour le mettre a une valeur différente de 0 et de récupérer une licence pirate.  :;):  

La licence en elle même n'est pas une grosse contrainte, elle devient pénalisante si vous voulez jouer sans connexion internet. Ce qui est assez rare maintenant.

Dans ce cas particulier je vois deux solutions : 

- soit la licence est vérifiée par internet une fois tout les mois par exemple, ce qui permet de jouer un mois "offline".
- soit une licence spéciale, perpétuelle, pour jouer sur un seul ordi, une sorte de licence de voyage.

Je crois que je vais faire un jeu sur ça tient! Le crackage de licence  :;): 

En fait je me rend compte que pour ceux qui sont techniquement assez fort pour envisager de cracker une licence et suffisament passionné pour l'aborder sous la forme d'un jeu alors le marché des logiciels est un formidable terrain de jeu  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h23 ----------




> Du très bon boulot ! chapeau bas !!


Merci  :;):

----------


## Pierreyoda

Ouah, impressionnant  ::o: 

Étant moi-même développeur amateur à mes heures perdues, j'imagine bien le boulot derri_re tout ça. D'ailleurs, peut-on avoir une idée des technologies utilisées (C++, OpenGL ?...).

Super boulot, je testerai bien à l'occasion  :;):

----------


## nec

Hello,

J'avais répondu à cette question dans un post précédent, je te met le lien vers ce post histoire de ne pas faire de doublons  :;): 

J'en profite pour vous annoncer que René à créé sa page bandcamp, vous pouvez donc acheter la BO du jeu.
Elle est encore un peu brute mais fonctionnelle. Bonne nouvelle il a baissé le prix de l'album à 2.50€.  ::):

----------


## Narushima

LA B.O. est bien classe, elle colle super bien à l'ambiance du jeu. On pourrait pas en savoir un peu plus sur comment il a fait la zique et comment il a abordé la création des morceaux ? C'est toujours intéressant ça.

----------


## Vinnythetrue

Wow, classe ! Je commence à lire le texte, je scrolle en bas, je vois les screens... J'ai déjà envie de le télécharger pour essayer !
Bravo en tout cas, quoi qu'il en soit  :;): 

Moi aussi je sais le boulot qui se cache derrière, en tant qu'ancien professionnel du jeu. Pour ma part ça fait quelques mois que je ne suis plus dans l'industrie (on ne se connaîtrait pas par hasard ?  ::):  ) et jusqu'à présent je n'ai rien fais si ce n'est afficher une bonne volonté pour faire ce que tu as réalisé haha :D
Bref, bravo à toi, bon courage pour la suite et je te souhaite le meilleur avec ton bébé.

Sinon, je trouve ton jeu trop cher. Ça correspond à peu près à ce que j'ai mis dans SuperMeatBoy en promo pour noël. Je pense aussi que tu ne devrais pas être trop craintif vis-à-vis du piratage, cela ne doit surtout pas passer devant le confort de tes joueurs. Quand les gros le font ça énerve, mais pour les petits, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied je pense. En outre, je dirais que si ton jeu est piraté, alors c'est qu'il se vends aussi, car s'il ne se vends pas, aucune chance que quelqu'un publie un crack.

----------


## Narushima

Je trouve pas le prix abusif, perso.
Par contre devoir créer un compte pour les deux minutes où on en a besoin, c'est toujours un peu chiant.

----------


## nec

> Wow, classe ! Je commence à lire le texte, je scrolle en bas, je vois les screens... J'ai déjà envie de le télécharger pour essayer !
> Bravo en tout cas, quoi qu'il en soit 
> 
> Moi aussi je sais le boulot qui se cache derrière, en tant qu'ancien professionnel du jeu. Pour ma part ça fait quelques mois que je ne suis plus dans l'industrie (on ne se connaîtrait pas par hasard ?  ) et jusqu'à présent je n'ai rien fais si ce n'est afficher une bonne volonté pour faire ce que tu as réalisé haha :D
> Bref, bravo à toi, bon courage pour la suite et je te souhaite le meilleur avec ton bébé.
> 
> Sinon, je trouve ton jeu trop cher. Ça correspond à peu près à ce que j'ai mis dans SuperMeatBoy en promo pour noël. Je pense aussi que tu ne devrais pas être trop craintif vis-à-vis du piratage, cela ne doit surtout pas passer devant le confort de tes joueurs. Quand les gros le font ça énerve, mais pour les petits, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied je pense. En outre, je dirais que si ton jeu est piraté, alors c'est qu'il se vends aussi, car s'il ne se vends pas, aucune chance que quelqu'un publie un crack.


A combien estimes-tu un jeu comme Arachnophobia?

Perso j'ai pas trop aimé SuperMeatBoy du coup la comparaison ne me parle pas trop.  ::): 

Si tu connais un ugo il est possible qu'on se connaisse  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h21 ----------




> Je trouve pas le prix abusif, perso.
> Par contre devoir créer un compte pour les deux minutes où on en a besoin, c'est toujours un peu chiant.


Je suis bien d'accord, rien ne me ferait plus plaisir que de rejoindre une marketplace comme Steam, malheureusement il faut avoir un minimum de poid avant de postuler là bas. 
En attendant je suis obligé de faire ma propre boutique. Et donc de demander au gens de créer un compte.

----------


## gros_bidule

Punaize, y'en a qui trouvent 7€ comme étant un prix abusif....  bande de hippies élevés au Kazaa et GameCopyWorld  :;): 
Enfin bon, il y en aura toujours pour grogner, même quand c'est gratuit.

_A I Gé èRe I
Génération aigri
Nous on s'offre des GTX580 sur materiel.nette
A I Gé èRe I
Génération aigri
Nous on paie pas un bon jeu même 7 euros
La la lalala..._

----------


## Vinnythetrue

> A combien estimes-tu un jeu comme Arachnophobia?


A combien je l'estimerais ? Dur de donner un chiffre comme ça, je pense  que rester sous la barre symbolique des 5€ serait pas mal, mais bien  sûr, ne change pas ton prix sur ma seule analyse (foireuse ?), je le  précise même si je ne pense pas que ça soit nécessaire  :;):  Quand j'ai  parlé prix, c'était plus pour donner mon avis pour faire avancer les  choses que me plaindre. Si c'est trop cher pour moi, c'est probablement  trop cher pour d'autres. Tu devrais peut-être ajouter un petit sondage  sur le site pour voir ce qu'en pensent tes visiteurs ?
Le problème je pense face à par exemple SMB, n'est pas une histoire de  type ou de qualité de jeu, mais plutôt d'image. Tu es tout seul sur ton  petit site, ils sont sur Steam, la machine à fabriquer du fun. Tout ceci  je le précise ne résume pas mon opinion, je préfèrerais même éviter  Steam pour ne pas leur donner plus de poids encore, mais ce que je pense  être l'état du "marché" du jeu online, sur lequel Steam est un monstre  bien plus imposant que Micromania et Game réunis. Du coup, je pense que  voyant un prix comparable, le client moyen peut se rétracter. En gros  c'est comme le sopalin avec l'éléphant dessus, il coute 3x plus cher que  celui sans, il n'est pas plus absorbant, mais comme la pub passe juste  après clair chacal, c'est que ça vaut probablement mieux  :;): .




> Perso j'ai pas trop aimé SuperMeatBoy du coup la comparaison ne me parle pas trop. 
> 
> Si tu connais un ugo il est possible qu'on se connaisse


Ah non, je ne crois pas. Pourtant, jusqu'à ton avatar m'avais mis la puce à l'oreille  ::P: 




> Je suis bien d'accord, rien ne me ferait plus plaisir que de rejoindre une marketplace comme Steam, malheureusement il faut avoir un minimum de poid avant de postuler là bas. 
> En attendant je suis obligé de faire ma propre boutique. Et donc de demander au gens de créer un compte.


Comment ça se passe avec paypal et consors ? Aucun moyen de simplifier les procédures ?

Sinon, je n'ai pas encore testé la démo, mais je t'ai bookmarqué, c'est déjà ça  :;):

----------


## nec

Suites à quelques remarques que j'ai pu lire, j'ai engager les travaux suivants pour la prochaine livraison qui aura lieu vers le 31 je l'espère.
- un gestionnaire de licence qui permettra de fluidifier la chaine d'achat.
- modifications de certains sons du jeu.
Pour ceux qui ont déjà acheté le jeu (un grand merci à vous). La procédure de mise à jour sera très simple.
- Désinstallez la précédente version en répondant NON à la question "supprimer les sauvegardes et les licences".
- Réinstallez la nouvelle version.

Comme d'habitude je ferai un post qui sera retransmi sur Facebook et Twitter donc inscrivez vous à ces pages si vous voulez suivre l'avancée du travail.

----------


## nec

> A combien je l'estimerais ? Dur de donner un chiffre comme ça, je pense  que rester sous la barre symbolique des 5€ serait pas mal, mais bien  sûr, ne change pas ton prix sur ma seule analyse (foireuse ?), je le  précise même si je ne pense pas que ça soit nécessaire  Quand j'ai  parlé prix, c'était plus pour donner mon avis pour faire avancer les  choses que me plaindre. Si c'est trop cher pour moi, c'est probablement  trop cher pour d'autres. Tu devrais peut-être ajouter un petit sondage  sur le site pour voir ce qu'en pensent tes visiteurs ?
> Le problème je pense face à par exemple SMB, n'est pas une histoire de  type ou de qualité de jeu, mais plutôt d'image. Tu es tout seul sur ton  petit site, ils sont sur Steam, la machine à fabriquer du fun. Tout ceci  je le précise ne résume pas mon opinion, je préfèrerais même éviter  Steam pour ne pas leur donner plus de poids encore, mais ce que je pense  être l'état du "marché" du jeu online, sur lequel Steam est un monstre  bien plus imposant que Micromania et Game réunis. Du coup, je pense que  voyant un prix comparable, le client moyen peut se rétracter. En gros  c'est comme le sopalin avec l'éléphant dessus, il coute 3x plus cher que  celui sans, il n'est pas plus absorbant, mais comme la pub passe juste  après clair chacal, c'est que ça vaut probablement mieux .
> 
> 
> 
> Ah non, je ne crois pas. Pourtant, jusqu'à ton avatar m'avais mis la puce à l'oreille 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais te décrire la procédure d'inscription et d'achat et tu verras qu'il n'y pas grand chose à simplifier.


Tu vas sur www.chemical-games.com et tu crées un compte (1 email + mot de passe). Ceci me permet d'enregistrer ton email pour pouvoir t'envoyer ta licence et de te créer une entrée dans la base de donnée ChemicalGames pour enregistrer tes scores.Tu as un compte chemical tu peux donc faire des achats dans la boutique. Tu remplis ton panier et tu dis que tu veux payer. Le contenu du panier est alors envoyé chez Paypal qui s'occupe de réaliser la transaction de manière complètement sécurisé sur son site. Là tu entre ton login + mot de passe Paypal OU ton numéro de carte bleue. (Chemical Games ne voit passer aucune info bancaire.)Une fois la transaction terminée chez Paypal, Paypal m'envoie un évenement pour me dire que transaction est terminée et tout s'est bien passé. Je prend donc note du résultat, je te débloque une licence et je te l'envoi.Tu reçois la licence, tu "drag and drop" dans le "licence manager" (bientôt) et c'est parti.
Le tout ne devrait pas te prendre plus de 5 à 10 minutes normalement.
Et tu n'as pas dépensé l'équivalent du prix du jeu en essence ou en ticket de métro.  :;):

----------


## Obe

> LA B.O. est bien classe, elle colle super bien à l'ambiance du jeu. On pourrait pas en savoir un peu plus sur comment il a fait la zique et comment il a abordé la création des morceaux ? C'est toujours intéressant ça.


Salut, c'est moi qui ai composé la musique du Jeu, je suis vraiment content qu'elle te plaise, Nec m'a parlé de ton message je répond avec plaisir  :;):  

La musique est principalement composée à l'aide de synthétiseurs et d'instruments vst (tel que le synthétiseur "Omnisphere" très présent chez les compositeurs de musiques de films, il est notamment utilisé en partie pour la musique du film "Transformers", ou "The Kingdom"), parfois il y'a également mélé aux synthétiseurs des instruments plus traditionnels comme un piano par exemple, en plus d'un clavier-maitre midi relié à mon pc (contrairement à pas mal de musicos je ne travaille pas à l'aide d'un mac  ::(:  ). En ce qui concerne la façon dont j'ai abordé la création des morceaux, Nec m'a en général donné un mot clé, ou une ligne directrice, le nom d'un film par exemple (Alien il me semble dans ce cas-ci), et puis je me suis également inspiré des B.O de jeux qui m'ont marqué, notamment la B.O d'Akira Yamaoka pour les Silent Hill. A la base j'étudie la musicologie à l'université de Liège (Belgique), et j'ai plus l'habitude d'étudier des répertoires traditionnel, ou bien de m'exercer à la composition dans un cadre un peu plus rigide, mais j'ai voulu m'essayer à la musique de Jeu-Vidéo et avec Arachnophobia j'en ai eu l'occasion et j'en suis très content  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Pas de mac, tu me plais, toi.  :;): 
Je me doutais bien qu'il y avait du VST là-dedans, en tout cas ça le fait bien, j'espère que tu trouveras plus de boulot dans le milieu !

ET nec, t'as toujours pas mis de lien vers ton site dans la news...

----------


## nec

J'ai mis trois liens qui donnent tous sur le site. Tu ne les vois pas?

----------


## Narushima

Si, mais je pensais plus à un lien dans le texte-même, comme ça, qui envoie vers la page d'accueil de ton site.
Enfin c'est toi qui vois.

----------


## Hellvice

Alors je veux pas faire le désagréable mais j'arrive pas à jouer au jeu. Le ".exe" est introuvable. Je suis déception, moi qui attends un Space Hulk like depuis un certain temps.

----------


## Narushima

T'as réussi à installer le jeu ?

----------


## nec

> Alors je veux pas faire le désagréable mais j'arrive pas à jouer au jeu. Le ".exe" est introuvable. Je suis déception, moi qui attends un Space Hulk like depuis un certain temps.


Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu suivre la petite procédure décrite ici afin que je puisse t'aider à résoudre le problème, merci  ::): 

As-tu utilisé le chemin d'installation de base ou l'as-tu modifié?

Ceci est-il arrivé à d'autres personnes?

----------


## nec

> Si, mais je pensais plus à un lien dans le texte-même, comme ça, qui envoie vers la page d'accueil de ton site.
> Enfin c'est toi qui vois.


Ah ok, oui en effet j'aurais pu.

Vsiblement je ne peux pas modifier le corps de la news sans faire appel au modos. Je vais voir cela avec eux  ::): 

merci  :;):

----------


## Hellvice

En réinstallant le jeu dans le directory par défaut ça fonctionne.

----------


## nec

> En réinstallant le jeu dans le directory par défaut ça fonctionne.


Ok merci d'avoir levé ce bug  :;): 
J'essayerai de le corriger pour la prochaine livraison.

----------


## naash

Juste une petite question : où faut-il coller la licence ?

En tout cas, un jeu très sympa qui manquait au paysage ludique (oui, le spacehulk-like est peu présent de nos jours).

edit :

c'est bon ! j'ai trouvé sur votre site !...
un petit .txt en accompagnement, ça éviterai ces (très légers) désagréments...)


edit2 :

7€, ça me paraît un prix raisonnable pour ce jeu.
je préfère de loin encourager des devs indépendants que de gaver des studios qui nous prennent pour des glands.
merci et bonne continuation ! =)

----------


## nec

> Juste une petite question : où faut-il coller la licence ?
> 
> En tout cas, un jeu très sympa qui manquait au paysage ludique (oui, le spacehulk-like est peu présent de nos jours).
> 
> edit :
> 
> c'est bon ! j'ai trouvé sur votre site !...
> un petit .txt en accompagnement, ça éviterai ces (très légers) désagréments...)
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup, vos encouragement me font vraiment plaisir, désolé pour ce petit désagrément je vous ai envoyé une première version de l'installeur automatique de licence (mais trop tard semble t-il  ::):  ). Ceci, je l'espère, fluidifiera au maximum la chaine d'achat.

Pour ceux qui avaient lu les news d'Arachnophobia sur ChemicalGames j'avais dis que je remboursais les dix premiers acheteurs qui me faisaient un retour d'expérience de leur achat via le formulaire de contact du site. Vous avez été remboursé  :;):

----------


## Seboss

J'ai remarqué que l'installeur ignore le chemin d'install entré par l'utilisateur et installe toujours dans le chemin par défaut (c:\program files\Chemical  Games...). De plus, les raccourcis créés sont totalement déconnants (la cible correspond bien au chemin indiqué par l'utilisateur à l'install mais le champ "Executer dans" reste le chemin par défaut).

----------


## nec

> J'ai remarqué que l'installeur ignore le chemin d'install entré par l'utilisateur et installe toujours dans le chemin par défaut (c:\program files\Chemical  Games...). De plus, les raccourcis créés sont totalement déconnants (la cible correspond bien au chemin indiqué par l'utilisateur à l'install mais le champ "Executer dans" reste le chemin par défaut).


En effet, ce bug est maintenant corrigé, en attendant la prochaine livraison installez le jeu dans le répertoire par défaut.
Merci pour ce retour  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Bon j'ai testé la première mission après celles de la démo ; c'est chaud, faut encore que je me retienne de bourriner. Mais y'a pas assez de munitions pour être prudent, AAAH !

Sinon, deux petits trucs : il faudrait pouvoir passer les intros (l'écran "chemical games presente, auquel il manque un accent aigu d'ailleurs, et la petite histoire quand on commence une nouvelle campagne), et les info-bulles de l'inventaire des bonhommes n'apparaissent pas quand la pause est activée.
Bon c'est pas énorme, mais c'est tout ce que j'ai pour l'instant.^^

----------


## nec

> Bon j'ai testé la première mission après celles de la démo ; c'est chaud, faut encore que je me retienne de bourriner. Mais y'a pas assez de munitions pour être prudent, AAAH !
> 
> Sinon, deux petits trucs : il faudrait pouvoir passer les intros (l'écran "chemical games presente, auquel il manque un accent aigu d'ailleurs, et la petite histoire quand on commence une nouvelle campagne), et les info-bulles de l'inventaire des bonhommes n'apparaissent pas quand la pause est activée.
> Bon c'est pas énorme, mais c'est tout ce que j'ai pour l'instant.^^


Je vois que tu t'es offert une licence également, étant donné les nombreux retour que tu as fait depuis le début, tu es également éligible au remboursement  :;):  c'est donc fait!

Normalement je fais une nouvelle livraison ce soir ou demain. Le splashscreen sera interruptible mais pas l'histoire qui n'est jouée qu'une fois à la création de la partie mais que je veux que les joueurs lisent.
Parmis les nouveautés :

La possibilité de mettre à niveau une partie commencée en mode démo histoire de ne pas avoir à recommencer zéro une fois la licence acquise.L'installeur de licence (qui m'en a fait baver sur win7).Plus divers bugs corrigés.
 Est-ce la partie achat sur la boutique s'est bien passée?

----------


## Narushima

> Je vois que tu t'es offert une licence également, étant donné les nombreux retour que tu as fait depuis le début, tu es également éligible au remboursement  c'est donc fait!


Mais c'est un scandale, j'ai jamais donné mon accord pour être remboursé ! Remboursé ! ah non, merde...




> Est-ce la partie achat sur la boutique s'est bien passée?


Ouais, pas de problèmes.

----------


## nec

Un petit conseil pour la 4ème mission, n'utilise les shotguns que quand c'est utile (besoin de tirer vite et de tuer vite).  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Ah ouais, pas con. Mais ils sont tellement jouissifs à utiliser que c'est dur de s'en priver !

----------


## naash

j'ai passé la 4ème mission.

maintenant, je dois m'armer de courage et m'attaquer à la suivante...  :;):

----------


## nec

Bravo  ::): 

Un truc me chiffonne je vois bien les scores de narushima (3 médailles d'or pour l'instant) mais pas les vôtres. Pourriez vous m'envoyer votre fichier Arachnophobia.log s'il vous plaît.

Narushima peut maintenant aller chercher son grade et le partager avec ses amis ici.

----------


## Narushima

Ha ha, que tu crois !
Car de compte Facebook je n'ai pas !
(tralala)

Et le jeu bave automatiquement tout ce qu'il sait ? Je pensais qu'il fallait que j'envoie ça de moi-même.
L'esprit de la compétition est en moi, tu pourrais afficher les résultats sur ton site ?

----------


## nec

J'y pense oui mais pour l'instant seule les médailles sont envoyées il faudrait que j'envoie les temps réalisés pour chaque niveau pour pouvoir faire des classements.
Je crois que je vais prendre le temps de le faire... dès que j'aurai le courage.  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, c'est pas primordial, va, te prends pas la tête.
Par contre j'ai remarqué un bug, un vrai ; si on presse échap alors que l'écran "mission échouée" arrive (avant que celui-ci ne s'affiche), le jeu plante.
Et il faudrait une option supplémentaire dans ce même menu, pendant la partie : "recommencer la mission".

----------


## Obe

> Ouais, c'est pas primordial, va, te prends pas la tête.
> Par contre j'ai remarqué un bug, un vrai ; si on presse échap alors que l'écran "mission échouée" arrive (avant que celui-ci ne s'affiche), le jeu plante.
> Et il faudrait une option supplémentaire dans ce même menu, pendant la partie : "recommencer la mission".


Salut Narushima, j'ai reçu ton message privé mais malheureusement je n'ai pas pu te répondre par MP, car apparemment il faut avoir posté au moins 5 messages sur le forum pour pouvoir le faire, donc je te répond ici;

Tout d'abord, merci pour l'achat de l'album, cela me fait très sincèrement  plaisir! En ce qui concerne l'Artwork ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai réalisé  mais j'envoie de ce pas un mail à la personne qui s'en est chargé (c'est un ami qui a modifié la pochette de l'album bandcamp pour moi) et je  te tiens au courant, si l'Artwork sans le bandeau existe, je te  l'envoie!

----------


## Narushima

Ok, cool !

----------


## nec

Une nouvelle version est disponible! les détails ici

----------


## KiwiX

Typiquement le genre de délire que je croyais mort et enterré. 

Installation de la démo faites sans aucun souci et lancement d'une partie. Manque peut-être une option à la fin de l'installation pour rajouter un raccourci sur le bureau.

- Graphiquement, c'est très sympatoche et sans aucun effet qui met à genoux les configs. 
- Pas beaucoup de touches non plus, le tout est instinctif.

Le seul truc qui me fait tiquer, mais c'est probablement voulu, c'est d'avoir à se farcir un clic sur chaque perso. Ça paraît logique pour ordonner tout ce petit monde finement mais une option pour sélectionner tout le groupe pourrait simplifier la vie dans certaines situations.

Petite question toutefois : Une partie coop en multi (lan et/ou internet) est-elle envisageable ?

PS : Le tout testé sur Windows 7 Home Edition 64 bits, tout au taquet  ::ninja::

----------


## nec

> Typiquement le genre de délire que je croyais mort et enterré. 
> 
> Installation de la démo faites sans aucun souci et lancement d'une partie. Manque peut-être une option à la fin de l'installation pour rajouter un raccourci sur le bureau.
> 
> - Graphiquement, c'est très sympatoche et sans aucun effet qui met à genoux les configs. 
> - Pas beaucoup de touches non plus, le tout est instinctif.
> 
> Le seul truc qui me fait tiquer, mais c'est probablement voulu, c'est d'avoir à se farcir un clic sur chaque perso. Ça paraît logique pour ordonner tout ce petit monde finement mais une option pour sélectionner tout le groupe pourrait simplifier la vie dans certaines situations.
> 
> ...


Salut,

Merci d'avoir essayé le jeu, pour l'icône d'installation sur le bureau je vais voir ce que je peux faire  :;): 

Pour la sélection multi en fait c'est techniquement assez dur étant donné que les niveaux sont très étroit, les personnages passeraient leur temps à se bloquer multuellement les uns les autres et finiraient à des positions que tu n'avais pas prévu au départ ou encore feraient de grand détours si au moment du passage d'ordre le chemin était encombré, bref tu passerais ton temps à pester contre l'ia. Cette remarque est intervenue assez tôt à la construction du jeu. Pour palier à ce problème j'ai essayé de fournir certains d'outils pour simplifier la prise en main. Je vais te les détailler.

Les touches Z, Q, S, D : te permettent de déplacer la camera.Les touches A, E : te permettent de cycler sur les personnages, ça devait donc t'éviter de faire les sélection par clic.Shift : permet d'arrêter le temps pour te laisser passer tous tes ordres.Espace : te permet de centrer sur le personnage sélectionné.
Tout est placé de tels sorte que ta main gauche seule te permette de passer de personnage en personnage et de bouger la camera. Tu verra qu'après quelques mission tout cela te paraitra très naturel si tu prend le temps de l'utiliser.

Pour les parties en réseaux ça n'est malheureusement pas prévu car cela représente un travail non négligeable et je suis tout seul du coup je n'ai pas voulu le faire pour cette version. Peut-être plus tard qui sait?  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Pour sélectionner les persos j'utilise "1, 2, 3, 4", c'est bien plus pratique comme ça.
Et je préférais les sons des araignées avant. :Emo: 


Et juste un autre petit bug ; si on passe l'intro ("Chemical Games presente"), on a un fondu au noir au moment où il devrait se faire sur l'intro, et ce quel que soit l'écran sur lequel on est. Par exemple, je lance le jeu, je passe l'intro, je charge ma partie, je vais à l'écran "missions", et là j'ai un fondu au noir, puis l'écran qui s'affiche à nouveau. Et l'intervalle correspond à celui de l'écran d'intro. Et la musique s'arrête après le fondu au noir.

----------


## nec

> Pour sélectionner les persos j'utilise "1, 2, 3, 4", c'est bien plus pratique comme ça.
> Et je préférais les sons des araignées avant.
> 
> 
> Et juste un autre petit bug ; si on passe l'intro ("Chemical Games presente"), on a un fondu au noir au moment où il devrait se faire sur l'intro, et ce quel que soit l'écran sur lequel on est. Par exemple, je lance le jeu, je passe l'intro, je charge ma partie, je vais à l'écran "missions", et là j'ai un fondu au noir, puis l'écran qui s'affiche à nouveau. Et l'intervalle correspond à celui de l'écran d'intro. Et la musique s'arrête après le fondu au noir.


Salut, bon j'ai regardé et en effet il y a un problème si tu interrompt le splash-screen très tôt (pendant le fade-in) je vais corriger ça.

Pour les sons je les trouves aussi un peu trop électronique, j'ai envoyé un mail à René j'attend sa réponse. Il sont cependant moins traumatisant que les anciens mais du coup ça perd un peu de puissance. 

Merci du retour  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Pour les sons je les trouves aussi un peu trop électronique, j'ai envoyé un mail à René j'attend sa réponse. Il sont cependant moins traumatisant que les anciens mais du coup ça perd un peu de puissance.


Ouais c'était plus flippant, les bruits des pattes et les couinements d'agonie. ::wub::

----------


## Banjozor

Je viens d'essayer la démo , vraiment très sympa. Chapeaux bas pour la réalisation .

----------


## nec

> Ouais c'était plus flippant, les bruits des pattes et les couinements d'agonie.


René va tenter un truc avec les anciens sons, en général avec lui le deuxième essai touche au but.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 04h58 ----------




> Je viens d'essayer la démo , vraiment très sympa. Chapeaux bas pour la réalisation .


Merci  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Ayé, fini !
Malheureusement, monsieur Bleu n'a pas survécu à notre dernière mission. Messieurs  Rouge, Vert et Jaune n'ont pas souhaités s'exprimer sur l'incident.

----------


## nec

> Ayé, fini !
> Malheureusement, monsieur Bleu n'a pas survécu à notre dernière mission. Messieurs  Rouge, Vert et Jaune n'ont pas souhaités s'exprimer sur l'incident.


Bravo, félicitation tu es le premier à ma connaissance à l'avoir fini.

----------


## Zorglomme

> C'est vrai que si la licence ne peut-être vérifiée sur internet le jeu se lance en mode démo. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire autrement.
> Comment puis-je faire pour protéger mon jeu contre la copie autrement ?
> Si vraiment ce mode de protection est rédhibitoire je l'enlèverai mais si le jeu se retrouve sur les réseaux p2p ça peux aussi ruiner un an de travail en 1 semaine. J'espère que tu comprend ma démarche. 
> C'est vraiment pas pour embêter le monde, perso je me serai bien gardé d'implémenter un système de licence. 
> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour permettre de recharger la licence que tout les mois par exemple comme ça si tu veux jouer offline, tu pourra pendant un mois. ça te conviendrais?


Je viens de tester un peu la démo (j'ai pas réussi à passer le deuxième niveau, mais je vais réessayer  :^_^: ), c'est vraiment très sympa. Au fait, y'a combien de niveaux en tout ?

Quant à l'histoire de licence, c'est tout à fait normal que tu protèges ton jeu, m'enfin les jeux jamais piratés, ça n'existe pas, licence ou non  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

Bon je me suis laissé tenter après avoir testé la demo ! Ca promet d'être coton, j'ai déjà lutté pour passer la 3eme mission... Il y a en combien, au total ? Je n'ai pas vu de descriptif parlant de ça sur ton site.

----------


## nec

Tiens oui c'est vrai que je n'ai pas mis de le nombre de niveau du jeu. Je vais le mettre de suite sur le site.  ::): 

Il y a 12 mission + 1 tuto et 4 types de missions différentes

Surtout n'oubliez pas que ce n'est pas un hack and slash le placement tactique est plus important que la réactivité, une fois en place, les persos tiennent la position automatiquement. Il est donc plus important de trouver des positions clé et d'essayer de passer de position clé en position clé que de tenter de réagir à chaque attaque.

(une position clé étant une position tenable tant qu'on a des munitions).

----------


## Zorglomme

Ok, merci pour la réponse !  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

> Surtout n'oubliez pas que ce n'est pas un hack and slash le placement tactique est plus important que la réactivité, une fois en place, les persos tiennent la position automatiquement. Il est donc plus important de trouver des positions clé et d'essayer de passer de position clé en position clé que de tenter de réagir à chaque attaque.
> 
> (une position clé étant une position tenable tant qu'on a des munitions).


Ca a l'air simple comme ça mais une fois IG ça l'est bcp moins  ::): 


Un éditeur de niveau pourrait être sympa et augmenter la durée de vie, après techniquement je sais pas si ça vaut le coup. Par compte le multi ça serait la classe sur un jeu tactique comme Arachnophobia !

J'ai eu un petit bug d'affichage après un ALT-Tab, la barre d'inventaire s'est retrouvée collée au bord gauche de l'écran, mais rien de bien grave.

----------


## nec

> Ca a l'air simple comme ça mais une fois IG ça l'est bcp moins 
> 
> 
> Un éditeur de niveau pourrait être sympa et augmenter la durée de vie, après techniquement je sais pas si ça vaut le coup. Par compte le multi ça serait la classe sur un jeu tactique comme Arachnophobia !
> 
> J'ai eu un petit bug d'affichage après un ALT-Tab, la barre d'inventaire s'est retrouvée collée au bord gauche de l'écran, mais rien de bien grave.


Merci pour le bug, ce sera corrigé dans la prochaine release.  ::): 
L'éditeur nécessite malheureusement trop connaissance technique et n'est pas assez robuste pour être partagé tels quel cependant si une communauté suffisament grande se développe je ferais éventuellement un pack de niveaux supplémentaires.
Pour le multi je pense qu'il vaut peut-être mieux se tourner vers Alien Swarm qui est fait pour cela. Arachnophobia s'y prêterai assez mal je pense étant donné qu'on a besoin d'arrêter le temps assez souvent.  ::):  
Quand tu parles d'augmenter la durée de vie tu parles de la durée de vie des perso ou du jeu?

----------


## Narushima

> [..]m'enfin les jeux jamais piratés, ça n'existe pas, licence ou non


Si, si ils sont trop mauvais. ::): 

Et ouais, j'aimerais bien un pack de niveaux supplémentaires, ça me permettrait de rejouer, parce que niveau rejouabilité, ça le fait moyen, là (ce qui n'est pas forcément un défaut, soit dit en passant).

----------


## alegria unknown

Nec, je sais pas si tu lis le magajine mais la page 21 du dernier numéro (226) et L.F. Sebum vont te faire plaisir !

----------


## nec

> Nec, je sais pas si tu lis le magajine mais la page 21 du dernier numéro (226) et L.F. Sebum vont te faire plaisir !


Oui j'ai acheté le dernier CanardPC hier soir et j'ai vu ça, et ça me fait vraiment super plaisir que Sebum ait aimé.  ::):  
J'avoue que je ne m'attendais pas a avoir de tels retours en fait. Il est vrai que j'ai perdu toute objectivité vis à vis du jeu car j'en connais les moindres détails et je suis toujours étonné de voir la réaction des gens qui le découvrent pour la première fois et qui me disent qu'ils aiment.
C'est un peu comme les réalisateurs de films je suppose, qui ne peuvent plus voir de films car ils ne voient plus que les cotés techniques (des cadrages, des méthode de narration...).
Toujours est-il que le test de Sebum met le doigt sur certains défauts dont je reconnais qu'il existent et je suis donc d'autant plus heureux de voir les bons côtés qu'il en a retenu.  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> Pour le multi je pense qu'il vaut peut-être mieux se tourner vers Alien Swarm qui est fait pour cela. Arachnophobia s'y prêterai assez mal je pense étant donné qu'on a besoin d'arrêter le temps assez souvent.


Dans un mod Coop 2 jours où chacun gére deux membres de l'équipe, il n'y aurait pas besoin de pause à mon avis. D'ailleurs maintenant que j'y pense, j'oublie tjs de me servir de la pause d'active quand je joue  ::|: 




> Quand tu parles d'augmenter la durée de vie tu parles de la durée de vie des perso ou du jeu?


Du jeu  :;):  J'suis pas un harcore gamer mais bon de là à vouloir faire des perso plus résistants... Pouvoir créer ses propres challenges ça permet de s'occuper une fois un jeu fini (je suis encore loin de l'avoir fini mais bon...)

----------


## nec

Petites news sur le jeu : 

Un bug est en cour de résolution qui peut poser problème si votre nom d'utilisateur contient un caractère non-ansi (accent et autres) pour tester le jeu sans problème utilisez un compte utilisateur avec des lettre sans accent ni caractère spécial.

Le bug sera corrigé dans la prochaine livraison.

Pour ceux qui tournent avec la version du 31-12-2010 une version 15-01-2011 contient de nouveaux sons pour les araignées. Comme d'habitude pour faire la mise a jour sans perdre vos sauvegarde ou licences, désinstallez votre jeu et répondez non à la question "supprimer les sauvegarde et les licences" puis réinstallez la dernière version.

----------


## Zorglomme

Ayé, j'ai acheté ton jeu ! La mission 4 est fucking impossible, je redoute le pire pour la suite.
Si je puis me permettre une suggestion et une remarque, sans offense hein  :;):  :
-Suggestion, tu devrais permettre les déplacement des soldats laissés en arrière sur les traces de leurs collègues plus en avant. Je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer... Lorsque l'ont souhaite déplacer les 4 bonshommes en même temps grâce à la pause, ceux qui sont derrières (parfois loin derrière) ne peuvent emprunter le même chemin que ceux qui sont en avant. Pourtant, lorsque ceux de derrière passeront là où sont passés ceux de devant, ben, ceux de devant ni seront déjà plus, puisqu'ils auront eux aussi bougé. Je pense que c'est pas clair, je ferais un screenshot demain.

-Remarque, les menus sont vraiment... euh... moches. Je pense que tu es plus programmeur que graphiste, non ?  ::P:   A la limite, tape "spider" sur Deviantart pour trouver une idée ou une image presque toute faite, parce que là... C'est pas grand chose, mais ça ferait plus pro  :;): 

Voilà, merci encore pour ce bon jeu !

----------


## nec

> Ayé, j'ai acheté ton jeu ! La mission 4 est fucking impossible, je redoute le pire pour la suite.
> Si je puis me permettre une suggestion et une remarque, sans offense hein  :
> -Suggestion, tu devrais permettre les déplacement des soldats laissés en arrière sur les traces de leurs collègues plus en avant. Je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer... Lorsque l'ont souhaite déplacer les 4 bonshommes en même temps grâce à la pause, ceux qui sont derrières (parfois loin derrière) ne peuvent emprunter le même chemin que ceux qui sont en avant. Pourtant, lorsque ceux de derrière passeront là où sont passés ceux de devant, ben, ceux de devant ni seront déjà plus, puisqu'ils auront eux aussi bougé. Je pense que c'est pas clair, je ferais un screenshot demain.
> 
> -Remarque, les menus sont vraiment... euh... moches. Je pense que tu es plus programmeur que graphiste, non ?   A la limite, tape "spider" sur Deviantart pour trouver une idée ou une image presque toute faite, parce que là... C'est pas grand chose, mais ça ferait plus pro 
> 
> Voilà, merci encore pour ce bon jeu !


Merci de ton soutien  ::): 

Oui en effet je suis plus programmeur que graphiste, cela dit j'ai laissé l'accès aux ressources donc si l'actuel background te piques les yeux tu peux mettre celui qui te plaira  :;):   j'essayerai de revoir le fond un peu plus tard mais pour l'instant j'ai vraiment pas d'idées :/. 

Pour l'histoire des personnage de devant qui empêchent ceux de derrière de passer j'essaierai d'y réfléchir, sebum avait suggéré que les perso se déplace pour laisser passer leurs coéquipiers ce qui me semble être une possibilité mais je vois déja quelques cas pourris qui peuvent rendre certaines configurations vraiment chiante, les histoires de pathfinding dans des environnement confinés ne sont pas aussi trivial qu'on le pense avec plusieurs perso en simultané.
En fait j'ai gardé la solution qui offre le plus de contrôle au joueur même si je sais qu'elle n'est pas parfaite. 
Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que cette gestion de l'ordre des joueurs fait parti du jeu dans space hulk, mais pour les cas non stratégique (hors des couloirs) je comprend que l'on puisse vouloir que les perso s'écartent pour laisser passer leur camarade s'ils ont la place.
J'essayerai de corriger le tir plus tard.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pour l'histoire des personnage de devant qui empêchent ceux de derrière de passer j'essaierai d'y réfléchir, sebum avait suggéré que les perso se déplace pour laisser passer leurs coéquipiers ce qui me semble être une possibilité mais je vois déja quelques cas pourris qui peuvent rendre certaines configurations vraiment chiante, les histoires de pathfinding dans des environnement confinés ne sont pas aussi trivial qu'on le pense avec plusieurs perso en simultané.


Ça c'est vrai : le pathfinding est, avec la détection de collisions dans un environnement tri-dimensionnel, un des trucs les plus chiants. Pas forcément difficile, non, mais tu tombes toujours sur UN cas où tout va partir en couille.

Cela dit, j'ai eu une petite idée. Il est tard et c'est peut-être une connerie mais je te la soumets quand même. Vu que tes niveaux sont divisés en "cases", ça devrait marcher peu importe l'algorithme que tu utilises (je suppose que c'est A* ou un truc approchant).

*SITUATION INITIALE :* Le joueur est en mode pause (ou pas), a sélectionné un perso et clique sur la case où il veut qu'il se déplace.

*Cas n°1 :* la case est directement accessible, pas de problème.
*Cas n°2 :* la case est bloquée "pour de bon" (par des murs ou une porte fermée), là on ne fait rien, le perso ne peut pas y aller, pas de problème.
*Cas n°3 :* la case est bloquée, mais uniquement par un autre perso. C'est ce cas-là qui nous intéresse.

Ce que tu pourrais faire, dans ce cas précis, c'est dire à ton petit marine d'aller à la case ACCESSIBLE la plus proche de la case "voulue" (c'est à dire, dans 99% des cas, juste derrière l'agglomérat de marines qui bloque le chemin. Dans le pire des cas, tu peux utiliser un système de "pondération" pour que le perso n'aille pas se coller derrière un mur de la pièce à côté au prétexte que c'est plus près de la destination). Déjà, ça évite le côté frustrant de s'entendre dire _"le perso ne peut pas atteindre cette destination"_ alors qu'il peut l'atteindre.

Mais en plus, tu enregistres quelque part dans ta classe "marine" les coordonnées de la vraie destination. Ensuite, quand le jeu n'est pas en pause, tu vérifies (une ou deux fois par seconde, pas plus, pour ne pas noyer le CPU sous le pathfinding) si la destination n'est pas devenue accessible. Si elle ne l'est toujours pas, le perso reste où il est. Si elle est maintenant accessible (parce que les autres persos ont bougé), ton petit marine reprend de lui même son chemin pour atteindre la destination que tu lui avais fixée.

Ça ne parait pas très dur à implémenter et (contrairement à la solution qui consiste à déplacer les autres persos) ça ne devrait pas créer de situations problématiques.

Je suppose que c'est comme ça qu'ils font dans les STR. En tout cas c'est l'impression que ça donne quand on examine, par exemple, le ballet des marines dans _Starcraft_ au moment où ils traversent un goulot d'étranglement.

Bon, c'est juste une idée, hein. Si d'autres veulent corriger/compléter, qu'ils n'hésitent pas.

----------


## nec

Si tu fait attention a la manière dont les marines réagissent en cas de conflit tu verras qu'ils essayent de résoudre les conflits du genre "je devais emprunter cette case mais quelqu'un y est entré avant moi" en attendant un petit peu et en reprenant leur chemin si elle s'est libéré à la fin de l'attente.
Les problèmes plus chiant sont du genre : si j'ignore les personnes qui se trouve sur le chemin en me disant "il y a une petite chance que cette personne se soit poussée lorsque j'arriverai a cette endroit" je risque de souvent rencontrer le cas ou elle ne se sera pas poussée et mon chemin devra s'arrêter. résultat je ne retrouverai jamais mes marines de l'arrière là où je leur avais donné l'ordre d'aller.
Si je n'ignore pas les personnages sur le chemin alors je prend un chemin potentiellement plus long pour les eviter (parfois aberrant mais correctes). Et si il n'y a pas de chemin je dis que je ne peux pas passer.
Il faudrait donc que je développe quelques vérification de conditions supplémentaires afin de pouvoir développer des strategies de déplacement plus complexe du genre "est-ce que la personne sur mon chemin peut se déplacer d'une case pour me laisser passer puis revenir" avec tout les cas à la con du genre : deux personnes font se pousser une personne mais se genent du coup l'un s'arrête, l'autre ne peut plus se déplacer et tout le monde s'autobloque.
Disont que pour cette simple feature le travail devient bcp plus gros. mais j'y repenserais pour voir si on peut améliorer les choses. 
Ta première idée est la plus censée selon moi.  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Pour les déplacements, la seule fois où j'ai été vraiment emmerdé (enfin c'est un grand mot) c'est quand je voulais faire passer tout le monde dans un couloir de deux cases de large. Je dois faire passer les deux premiers, mettre pause quand ils ont un peu progressé, faire suivre les deux autres, et répéter jusqu'à l'arrivée.
une simple fonction "suivre" pourrait aider pour ce genre de situations. Je sélectionne un bonhomme, je fais un clic droit sur un autre, et hop, le premier suis le deuxième.


À part ça, je viens de me souvenir d'un jeu, Derelict, qui rappelle Arachnophobia ou Space Hulk. C'est un FPS où l'on peut contrôler individuellement quatre soldats, chacun ayant une arme ou capacité différente (le médecin soigne, l'ingénieur peut hacker, etc.) dans un vaisseau spatial envahi par des aliens. Il y a une bonne ambiance et le jeu est bien foutu.
Une petite vidéo pour vous donner une idée du truc. Derelict commence à 0:37.

----------


## Zorglomme

Nec, je crois qu'il est possible d'avoir des high score sur Facebook, mais n'étant pas inscrit sur ce site de mayrde, je ne peux rien voir  :Emo:  ... Y'a pas moyen que cette page de scores soit publique ? Ou de toute façon, il faudrait que je sois inscrit sur facebook pour que mes scores soient comptabilisés ?

----------


## nec

> Pour les déplacements, la seule fois où j'ai été vraiment emmerdé (enfin c'est un grand mot) c'est quand je voulais faire passer tout le monde dans un couloir de deux cases de large. Je dois faire passer les deux premiers, mettre pause quand ils ont un peu progressé, faire suivre les deux autres, et répéter jusqu'à l'arrivée.
> une simple fonction "suivre" pourrait aider pour ce genre de situations. Je sélectionne un bonhomme, je fais un clic droit sur un autre, et hop, le premier suis le deuxième.
> 
> 
> À part ça, je viens de me souvenir d'un jeu, Derelict, qui rappelle Arachnophobia ou Space Hulk. C'est un FPS où l'on peut contrôler individuellement quatre soldats, chacun ayant une arme ou capacité différente (le médecin soigne, l'ingénieur peut hacker, etc.) dans un vaisseau spatial envahi par des aliens. Il y a une bonne ambiance et le jeu est bien foutu.
> Une petite vidéo pour vous donner une idée du truc. Derelict commence à 0:37.


J'étudierai le cas de l'option suivre en même temps que celle des marines qui se pousse c'est promis  :;): 
Je ne connaisait pas derelich mais ça me rappelle la première version de Space Hulk en raycasting, l'ambiance a l'air cool.

----------


## nec

> Nec, je crois qu'il est possible d'avoir des high score sur Facebook, mais n'étant pas inscrit sur ce site de mayrde, je ne peux rien voir  ... Y'a pas moyen que cette page de scores soit publique ? Ou de toute façon, il faudrait que je sois inscrit sur facebook pour que mes scores soient comptabilisés ?


En fait de score ce sont tes médailles qui sont enregistrées je ne peux pas classer deux personnes ayant le même nombre de médailles, il n'y a donc pas de classement. En fait le nombre de médailles (et leurs valeur) de donne droit à un grade que tu peux consulter sur une appli facebook et le partager avec tes amis. Il a été question a un moment de classer les joueurs par temps et par niveau mais ce n'est pas encore fait.

Cette feature était destiné a faire connaitre un peu plus le jeu a travers les réseaux sociaux en apportant un petit plus à ceux qui aiment ce genre de chose.
Donc ne soit pas triste tu ne perd rien de vraiment important.  ::):

----------


## Zorglomme

> Donc ne soit pas triste tu ne perd rien de vraiment important.


 Ouf, l'image de facebook reste la même : ça ne sert  à rien  ::P: . Merci pour ta réponse. 
Je suis déjà au dixième niveau, ça va trop vite  :Emo:

----------


## Jokletox

Une option pour "recommencer le niveau" quand on perd et aussi quand on fait "Echap" éviterai de se retapper la sélection des missions quand on foire son coup !

----------


## Zorglomme

+999

----------


## nec

> Une option pour "recommencer le niveau" quand on perd et aussi quand on fait "Echap" éviterai de se retapper la sélection des missions quand on foire son coup !


c'est marqué sur ma longue liste de choses à faire  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Je viens de me rendre compte que les noms des missions sont des indices pour les mener à bien. Très astucieux, j'avais pas compris tout de suite !

----------


## Zorglomme

Rapport de bugs bien chiants pour Nec  :;):  :
-Dans l'avant dernier niveau, le shotgun dans la toute première pièce à gauche du spawn (je me souviens plus de la couleur du pass nécessaire pour l'ouvrir) est impossible à ramasser. Chiant, mais ça passe, on peut terminer la mission sans.
-Dans le dernier niveau le shotgun après la toute première pièce est impossible à ramasser là encore ! Et là par contre impossible de progresser sans ce shotgun, à cause des couloirs à une case qu'il y a après. Si tu pouvais fix ça rapidement, ça serait sympa  :;):

----------


## Narushima

J'ai jamais eu ce genre de problèmes.

----------


## Zorglomme

j'ai recommencé le 11èle une dizaine de fois et le 12 juste 2 fois, mais à chaque fois, ce bug.

----------


## nec

> Rapport de bugs bien chiants pour Nec  :
> -Dans l'avant dernier niveau, le shotgun dans la toute première pièce à gauche du spawn (je me souviens plus de la couleur du pass nécessaire pour l'ouvrir) est impossible à ramasser. Chiant, mais ça passe, on peut terminer la mission sans.
> -Dans le dernier niveau le shotgun après la toute première pièce est impossible à ramasser là encore ! Et là par contre impossible de progresser sans ce shotgun, à cause des couloirs à une case qu'il y a après. Si tu pouvais fix ça rapidement, ça serait sympa


Quand tu dis impossible à ramasser tu veux dire que tu cliques dessus mais que rien ne se passe ou que tu n'arrives pas a ouvrir les portes?

----------


## Zorglomme

Que quand je clique dessus, le bonhomme va dessus mais ne le ramasse pas. J'ai essayé de placer le mec sur différentes cases attenantes, de vider son inventaire... rien n'y fait. Need Arachnophobia 1.5  ::P: . 

Sinon, tu sais que tu devrais faire un éditeur de niveau, je pense que certains (comme moi) seraient prêt à payer pour. Un éditeur simple bien entendu, avec des blocs préfabriqués et 0 connaissance en prog requise  :B):

----------


## Narushima

Payer pour un éditeur, faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## Zorglomme

ben si c'est vendu 1 ou 2€, j'ai rien contre.Ca porterait le prix du jeu à 8€ pour 12 maps et un level editor, ce dont la plupart des jeux sont dépourvus. Ca semble honnête non ?

----------


## nec

Pourrais-tu me donner le nom des niveaux s'il te plait car l'avant dernier ne comporte pas shotgun et dans le dernier je n'arrive pas à reproduire le bug.

----------


## nec

> ben si c'est vendu 1 ou 2€, j'ai rien contre.Ca porterait le prix du jeu à 8€ pour 12 maps et un level editor, ce dont la plupart des jeux sont dépourvus. Ca semble honnête non ?


Si je devais distribuer l'éditeur je ne le ferais pas payer. Mais pour pouvoir le distribuer il y a un peu de boulot malheureusement donc ce ne serait pas pour tout de suite. (mais je l'ai noté dans ma liste  :;):  )
Le truc c'est que j'ai un autre projet qui viens de se greffer sur ma liste du coup les grosses modif n'interviendront probablement pas tout de suite. :/

----------


## Jokletox

Un petit détail : pourrais-tu faire en sorte que pour séléctionner un gus on soit pas obligé de cliquer forcement sur lui mais sur la case où il est ? Dans le feu de l'action je rate parfois mes séléctions en cliquant un peu à côté des mecs.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Pourrais-tu me donner le nom des niveaux s'il te plait car l'avant dernier ne comporte pas shotgun et dans le dernier je n'arrive pas à reproduire le bug.


Voilà une flopée de screens pour mieux piger  :;): 



Le problème concerne la mission "armez-vous convenablement" et la mission "travaillez en équipe". La 10 et la 12 je crois, et non pas la 11 et la 12 comme je te l'avais dit, dsl.





Sur "armez-vous convenablement", c'est dans cette pièce, qui s'ouvre avec le pass rouge, que le fusil déconne.




Dans le dernier niveau, voilà le fusil qui foire. Et je crois que le problème est peut-être prit en flagrant délit sur le screen. Là, j'ai cliqué sur le morceau du fusil qui se trouve sur la case en vert. Mais comme tu peux le voir le pointeur jaune est sur la case d'à côté  ::huh:: . Et quelle que soit la case, impossible à ramasser...

Merci  :;):

----------


## nec

> Un petit détail : pourrais-tu faire en sorte que pour séléctionner un gus on soit pas obligé de cliquer forcement sur lui mais sur la case où il est ? Dans le feu de l'action je rate parfois mes séléctions en cliquant un peu à côté des mecs.


Je vais voir ce que je peux faire et si ça n'affecte pas le gameplay indirectement  :;):

----------


## nec

> Voilà une flopée de screens pour mieux piger 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0841499...ba9227039f.jpg
> 
> Le problème concerne la mission "armez-vous convenablement" et la mission "travaillez en équipe". La 10 et la 12 je crois, et non pas la 11 et la 12 comme je te l'avais dit, dsl.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d007834...0865a30b05.jpg
> ...


Pour la croix, c'est juste que le pivot du fusil se trouve dans la case ou se trouve la croix. Ce qui pourrait-être la cause du problème si le pivot se trouve entre les deux cases et que deux morceaux de code ne calculent pas l'indice de la case exactement de la même manière (l'arrondit de la position pourrait faire tomber le calcul de l'indice de la case a coté dans certaine portion du code). 

On va vérifier ça en live de la manière suivante :

Ouvre le fichier *installdir/Game/Datas/Levels/Layers/base_11/blackbox/scene.layer*

cherche l'entité shotgun_038 et dans son composant Transformation remplace la position par la ligne suivante :

*vector3 index="0" x="8750.000000" y="0.000000" z="700.000000"*

Normalement le shotgun devrait se retrouver au centre de la case.
Dis moi si tu as tjrs le pb dans cette configuration.

----------


## Narushima

C'est quoi c'est quoi c'est quoi ? ::o:

----------


## nec

c'est le fichier de scene du level 12.

Si tu veux voir comment sont assemblées des scènes d'un moteur entité-composant tu peux jeter un oeil dans ce fichier  :;):

----------


## Zorglomme

Yay ça marche ! Merci ! Il faut mettre la même valeur pour le niveau 10 ?

edit : ouvrir ce fichier m'a rappelé pourquoi je hais la prog ^^

doubeul edit : je suis en train de faire des nouveaux menus, et je vois que les images sont en 1024*576, et donc qu'elles sont agrandies ingame. Mais si je fais une image 1920*1080 par exemple, sera-t-elle réduite si l'utilisateur a un écran 1280*1024, par exemple ?

----------


## Narushima

Merde, j'étais pourtant sûr d'avoir cité ton message. Celui-là :



> Le truc c'est que j'ai un autre projet qui viens de se greffer sur ma liste[..]


Ça, c'est quoi ?!

----------


## nec

> Yay ça marche ! Merci ! Il faut mettre la même valeur pour le niveau 10 ?
> 
> edit : ouvrir ce fichier m'a rappelé pourquoi je hais la prog ^^
> 
> doubeul edit : je suis en train de faire des nouveaux menus, et je vois que les images sont en 1024*576, et donc qu'elles sont agrandies ingame. Mais si je fais une image 1920*1080 par exemple, sera-t-elle réduite si l'utilisateur a un écran 1280*1024, par exemple ?


Je pense qu'en rajoutant 10 sur z a tout les shotguns tu n'aura plus le problème. Les niveaux seront corrigés dans la prochaine version.

----------


## nec

> Merde, j'étais pourtant sûr d'avoir cité ton message. Celui-là :
> 
> 
> Ça, c'est quoi ?!


Je sens que tu vas être déçu car ce n'est pas un jeu  ::): 
Je commence un outils permettant d'éditer et de lire des "animations blend tree". C'est une structure de donnée permettant de faciliter la mise en place des animations pour les entités de jeu.
Il existe un projet amateur qui s'appelle Tecnofreak qui permet de faire cela mais comme le projet n'est pas supporté et qu'il n'est pas trop propre non plus j'ai décidé de faire un véritable outils car cela manque cruellement.

----------


## Narushima

> Je commence un outils permettant d'éditer et de lire des "animations blend tree". C'est une structure de donnée permettant de faciliter la mise en place des animations pour les entités de jeu.
> Il existe un projet amateur qui s'appelle Tecnofreak qui permet de faire cela mais comme le projet n'est pas supporté et qu'il n'est pas trop propre non plus j'ai décidé de faire un véritable outils car cela manque cruellement.


 ::zzz::

----------


## Zorglomme

Salut Nec,

je suis en train de faire de nouvelles images pour les menus et les écrans de victoire/défaite. J'ai aussi changé les musiques de réussite ou échec des missions. En attendant que ce soit terminé, un petit avant-goût du menu principal.  :;):  C'est toujours loin d'être pro mais ça pique moins les yeux à mon goût  ::P: . Là je suis en train d'essayer de changer les boutons "nouvelle partie "etc, mais je galère un peu, ils se décalent de plusieurs pixels quand on passe la souris dessus et j'arrive pas à piger comment compenser ça...

----------


## nec

> Salut Nec,
> 
> je suis en train de faire de nouvelles images pour les menus et les écrans de victoire/défaite. J'ai aussi changé les musiques de réussite ou échec des missions. En attendant que ce soit terminé, un petit avant-goût du menu principal.  C'est toujours loin d'être pro mais ça pique moins les yeux à mon goût . Là je suis en train d'essayer de changer les boutons "nouvelle partie "etc, mais je galère un peu, ils se décalent de plusieurs pixels quand on passe la souris dessus et j'arrive pas à piger comment compenser ça...
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f85...8107b2a668.jpg


Pour les menu c'est hacker_black_orange.png si tu veux triffouiller les boutons

Tu es pour quelque chose de plus sombre donc. D'autres sont-il d'accord (ou pas) ?

----------


## DrGurdil

Pourquoi le "Quit" est en anglais et tout le reste en français  ::huh::

----------


## nec

> Pourquoi le "Quit" est en anglais et tout le reste en français


Parce que j'ai pas fait attention (et que ce n'est qu'un image photoshop)  :;):

----------


## Zorglomme

> Pour les menu c'est hacker_black_orange.png si tu veux triffouiller les boutons
> 
> Tu es pour quelque chose de plus sombre donc. D'autres sont-il d'accord (ou pas) ?
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/attachment...4&d=1295525213


Euh je n'ai pas compris ce qu'il y a à changer dans hacker_black_orange... J'ai directement attaqué  le texte : new_game.png... etc. Si tu pouvais m'expliquer ce qu'il faut faire avec hacker_black_orange, ça serait sympa  :;): 

Oui ton fond d'écran plus sombre est beaucoup mieux ! 
Sinon, tu n'as pas répondu à ma précédent question : en l'état actuel du jeu, une image en 1024*576 est agrandie pour s'ajuster à la résolution de l'écran du joueur. Mais si je fais une image en 1920*1080, celle-ci sera-t-elle automatiquement réduite (et non pas agrandie) pour tenir correctement sur un écran de taille inférieure ?

----------


## Narushima

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux garder un fond dans les tons rouges. Ça fait plus "attention, vague infinies d'araignées mutantes".
Le bleu est trop froid, trop calme.

----------


## Zorglomme

Je préfère le bleu, ça évoque plus une opération de nuit, et surtout ça nique moins les yeux  ::P: .

Bref, j'ai terminé ma modif intégrale de tous menus et boutons du menu, vous trouverez tout ça ici ! Pour l'installer, installdir\Datas\Gui\Images pour le dossier "Images", et installdir\Datas\Sounds pour les 3 musiques modifiées (Menu principal, victoire et game over). N'oubliez pas bien sûr de sauvegarder avant vos ressources originales.

Petit aperçu des changements :







Bon bien sûr ça reste extrêmement artisanal, d'abord parce que c'est dans l'esprit du jeu, mais surtout parce que je suis une grosse quiche en graphisme  ::P: .

----------


## nec

> Je préfère le bleu, ça évoque plus une opération de nuit, et surtout ça nique moins les yeux .
> 
> Bref, j'ai terminé ma modif intégrale de tous menus et boutons du menu, vous trouverez tout ça ici ! Pour l'installer, installdir\Datas\Gui\Images pour le dossier "Images", et installdir\Datas\Sounds pour les 3 musiques modifiées (Menu principal, victoire et game over). N'oubliez pas bien sûr de sauvegarder avant vos ressources originales.
> 
> Petit aperçu des changements :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c5b...18969082ae.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



 ::):  Ah le premier mod Arachnophobia!

----------


## Zorglomme

Salut,

pour ceux que ça intéresse et pour Nec, j'ai testé Arachnophobia dans mon webzine. Bonne lecture !

----------


## nec

> Salut,
> 
> pour ceux que ça intéresse et pour Nec, j'ai testé Arachnophobia dans mon webzine. Bonne lecture !


Cool je vais lire ça tout de suite  :;):

----------


## nec

C'est cool ça tu fais ton propre mag, c'est fou ce qu'on peux faire tout seul maintenant  :;):  
Tu m'as appris un terme que je ne connaissais pas le "Die and Retry"  ::): 

"Nobilis la boite au nom de MST" (j'ai failli me pisser dessus) surtout que j'avais développé Atlantis 5 pour eux alors c'est d'autant plus drôle connaissant un peu le  genre des gars.

----------


## Zorglomme

Merci  :;):

----------


## Gobbopathe

Bonjour

Tout d'abord un grand bravo pour le boulot abattu.
J'ai un petit souci d'ordre technique basique, je suis sûr que le moindre pékin va me répondre en moins de deux mais moins et l'info (boulet et gamer ne sont pas incompatibles)

Bref j'ai installé la démo, je voulais l'installer dans un autre répertoire que le C:\Program Files\Chemical Games ..., plutôt dans E à la place
Mais soit j'ai été rapide et je ne m'en souviens pas, mais j'ai l'impression que mon souhait n'a pas été pris en compte. Ce qui semble être confirmé par le fait que les raccourcis du menu démarrer ne pointent sur rien et que tout se trouve finalement tout de même sur C:\Program Files.

Tout ? Non, car du coup je cherche à désinstaller proprement le bousin, et le uninstall.Exe ne se trouve pas avec ses copains. Et une bête recherche Windows ne semble pas me le déterrer.

Du coup je suis tout penaud.

Merci par avance pour votre aide !

----------


## Narushima

Apparemment c'était un bug que quelqu'un avait trouvé, mais ça aurait dû être corrigé, d'après nec.
Tu as bien la dernière version ?

----------


## Gobbopathe

Non sans doute pas, car j'avais dl l'installer il y a quelques temps sans prendre le temps d'y jouer, donc ce que tu dis pourrait coller.

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, donc re-télécharge ça et voit si ça marche.

----------


## Gobbopathe

ouais effectivement, reinstall dans chemin standard + desinstall propre.
Ca m'apprendra à ne pas lire les 4 pages du thread, merci à toi pour ta réactivité

----------


## nec

> ouais effectivement, reinstall dans chemin standard + desinstall propre.
> Ca m'apprendra à ne pas lire les 4 pages du thread, merci à toi pour ta réactivité


Désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu il semble que je ne soit plus notifié des changement dans ce thread.

Narushima à parfaitement cerné le bousin donc pas de regrets  ::): 

Je fais un petit passage pour vous dire qu'une petite release corrige un bug que certain rencontraient sur XP. 
Le jeu ne se lancait pas si vous n'aviez pas une version assez recente du runtime VC80... bref, c'est corrigé vous pouvez donc rééssayer si vous aviez rencontré le problème.

J'ai également revu un peu le template du site pour ceux que ça intéresse.

----------


## nec

Le nouveau trailer Arachnophobia : http://www.chemical-games.com/?page_id=24&lang=en

----------


## nec

Hello tout le monde, 

Un petit passage éclair pour vous prévenir qu'Arachnphobia est maintenant disponible sur Little Indie une toute nouvelle plateforme de distribution spécialisée pour les jeux indie.
Le système est sensiblement le même que pour steam a savoir : un client + un webstore.
Bon pour l'instant il ne paye pas de mine car le site en est à ces débuts mais croyez moi il ouvre de grandes possibilités au developpeurs indies.
Le catalogue est en est aussi a ces débuts mais il va grandir beaucoup plus vite que celui d'autres distributeur grâce aux possibilités offertes et a une politique d'acceptation beaucoup plus souple que steam et les autres du genre.

A tout ceux qui ont acquis une licence chez chemical-games envoyez moi un mail et vous aurez droit a un promo code pour obtenir gratuitement Arachnophobia chez little indie.  :;):

----------


## nec

Pour ceux qui n'arrivait plus à trouver Arachnophobia, le premier post du thread à été mis à jour.
Si vous aviez acheté le jeu lorsqu'il était en vente sur www.chemical-games.com et que vous voulez y jouer sur Little Indie envoyez moi un mail ici et je vous enverrai un promocode pour l'obtenir gratuitement.
Indiquez votre nom et votre mail afin que je puisse vérifier votre achat.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Pardon pour la remontée du fil de forum, mais où peut-on retrouver ce jeu, svp, suite aux faillites diverses... ?
Merci.

----------


## adriti

j'ai passé la 4ème mission.

maintenant, je dois m'armer de courage et m'attaquer à la suivante...

----------

